# No Intimation yet for 2174...



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi All
Sent my application in June last week against FSWP- computer programmer(code: 2174). But did not get any response so far. Anyone received any intimation. Pls share


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

faslu said:


> Hi All
> Sent my application in June last week against FSWP- computer programmer(code: 2174). But did not get any response so far. Anyone received any intimation. Pls share


June 10 to 15
Getting processed at the moment !


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

2174 is *CAPPED*


----------



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

Sheray said:


> June 10 to 15
> Getting processed at the moment !


Sheray - How do you know this detail?


----------



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

faslu said:


> Sheray - How do you know this detail?


Since the cap is reached for 2174 there is no hope for those who applied after June 15th?


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

faslu said:


> Since the cap is reached for 2174 there is no hope for those who applied after June 15th?


Not really they can try for fast track 2015 !
But fsw 2014 ; lights out for 2174 , After June 15 !


----------



## tremor (Apr 15, 2010)

Sharing the capped 2174 info:

http://www.cicnews.com/2014/10/fede...n-caps-49-remain-open-act-quickly-104009.html


----------

